# Dog boxes... Help!



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi Gang!

has anyone had experance with Regal or D-Lux brand boxes?
my last one was Dee-Zee..I thought it was a little to temp. senative.

What due you like? :wink: :wink:


----------

